
FCC Releasing Data to Support Robocall-Blocking Technologies - gvb
https://www.fcc.gov/document/fcc-releasing-data-support-robocall-blocking-technologies
======
tshtf
1) If companies begin blocking numbers on the FCC lists, it would open an
opportunity to DoS any number by generating a high number of spoofed calls to
generate complaints.

2) Telemarketers are now spoofing Caller ID to come from the same area code
and prefix as the called number, with a random four digits at the end. I don't
see the database helping prevent these sorts of calls.

~~~
ams6110
As it is now, I just don't answer any calls from numbers that are not already
in my contact list. Any unknown numbers go to voice mail.

~~~
__david__
I do that too, but I also check and if they don't leave a message I block them
immediately[1]. It seems harsh at first, but I've cut down the number of
telemarketer calls dramatically since I started doing it.

[1] If I'm (for some reason) expecting a cold call from someone I don't know
yet, I'll tend to answer them. But that's not my norm.

------
unsignedint
Ironically, most annoying / unprofessional robocall I received recently was
from the government agency (by CDC -- actually their contractor) for some sort
of health related survey/interview.

I speculate this system won't block those calls...

~~~
belzebub
Do you know what the topic of the survey was?

~~~
unsignedint
No idea. I wasn't planning to participate after seeing their persistence, with
more than a few voicemails (I generally don't answer to number I don't
recognize unless I'm expecting calls.) -- so I called the number back, which
basically told me to leave my number and message, so I recorded the message
with number to not call again.

Then, they've called me, which I told them to not call me again. (Which
they've acknowledged.) Then a few days after they called me again, and I told
them the same thing and she got extremely personal, telling me she's just
doing her job; justifying reason they can call me despite my earlier denial
because she (the attendant) was not the person who made the call earlier.

Complained to CDC via phone (which took me to the voicemail) and via their
website, but I haven't received any response. I just had to conclude people
involved in those surveys are highly unprofessional and incompetent, let alone
not trustworthy enough for giving answer to any health related questions.

------
msoad
Someone should maintain a contact file that has all those numbers in it. When
a telemarketer calls you phone will show "Telemarketing is calling"!

